# pedals



## mowerman42 (9 mo ago)

im stying to make my mower that im converting to a racer have a throttle pedal does anyone know a place i couldf get a 3 ft throttle cable that has the end so it stays in the little holder?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

mowerman42 said:


> im stying to make my mower that im converting to a racer have a throttle pedal does anyone know a place i couldf get a 3 ft throttle cable that has the end so it stays in the little holder?


Most guys prefer a "steering wheel" throttle as a opposed to a foot throttle, because your foot bounces so much when cornering on a rough dirt track. They'll use a motorcycle clutch lever, clutch cable, and a cable clip to attach it to the carb. Foot throttles are more common on drag racing mowers where you just stomp it and hold it.......


----------



## wowab (8 mo ago)

Hello, thank you for your answer, I find it useful.


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

You should post some pictures of your project. 👍


----------

